# Is our real problem low exposure to girls rather than low looks?



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

If you’re barely ever to exposed to girls to meet irl what’s the chances of finding a girl to date? Maybe this our problem rather than looks


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If you’re barely ever to exposed to girls to meet irl what’s the chances of finding a girl to date? Maybe this our problem rather than looks


low exposure is 100% the problem, and the system has been designed to keep it that way nigga


----------



## EuroAscendCopper (Jul 10, 2022)

It iz what it iz


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> low exposure is 100% the problem, and the system has been designed to keep it that way nigga


But it just keep getting worse- I never meet a girl irl not for years.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

it's cope. i can call girls from my window and they're down to come at my house.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> But it just keep getting worse- I never meet a girl irl not for years.


It's because of technology, unironically if we never had the internet, we would be FORCED to go outside.

I have a friend who dropped out of sixth form and instead went to college, as a result he knows lots of girls and that's how I know a lot of girls. It's brutally over for most of us because girls don't actually go outside


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

No exposure to girls cause they run from our asses jfl


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> No exposure to girls cause they run from our asses jfl


they run away from your oldcel cat, my kitten mogs yours


----------



## Deleted member 20056 (Jul 10, 2022)

Yes Kind of most normies can get a gf and are not incel or virgins past 20. When you are a socially awkward aspie OLD is the only hope and for most normies without body halo, it's going to be a struggle to get your looksmatch


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

i mean if you never interact or have contact with girls even if you're gl how are you meant to get any jfl. it's like sitting in your house all day and wondering why you get no girls. of course if you're ugly it won't help.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> low exposure is 100% the problem, and the system has been designed to keep it that way nigga


you underestimate the aspie personality of most users


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you underestimate the aspie personality of most users


people like @Chadethnic101 and @DoctorLooksmax are normal people and I could seriously imagine seeing them irl and have a normal convo about shit. Low exposure is the issue


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> i mean if you never interact or have contact with girls even if you're gl how are you meant to get any jfl. it's like sitting in your house all day and wondering why you get no girls. of course if you're ugly it won't help.


Me tbh.


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 10, 2022)

yea, for most of you


----------



## EuroAscendCopper (Jul 10, 2022)

never began for assbergers


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If you’re barely ever to exposed to girls to meet irl what’s the chances of finding a girl to date? Maybe this our problem rather than looks


Water just think of it… but its weird for u cuz ur nt im not flirty


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

I want to ascend


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> I want to ascend


change your pfp to a pic of my kitten then


----------



## NuclearBrainReturns (Jul 10, 2022)

That is my issue and has been my whole life. Even when you get in proximity to a lot of girls its hard to adapt to it because you dont have much previous experience in seducing them.

Repetition is the mother of skill


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> people like @Chadethnic101 and @DoctorLooksmax are normal people and I could seriously imagine seeing them irl and have a normal convo about shit. Low exposure is the issue


LMAO you can just go outside and boom you're exposed. make no mistakes though the standards are the same of OLD and you can't fraud irl.


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> change your pfp to a pic of my kitten then


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you underestimate the aspie personality of most users


Muh aspie stfu its cope. Nobody is rly aspie as much as me and its only a failo when dating from old some girls not all. Never prevented me to have back then friends, social circle and cute gfs. But those were kind organic ppl


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Water just think of it… but its weird for u cuz ur nt im not flirty


I’m NT but I have a specific life circumstance that caused me to lose my social circle and be in another city where I know no one and this has led to me becoming giga PSL aspie


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I’m NT but I have a specific life circumstance that caused me to lose my social circle and be in another city where I know no one and this has led to me becoming giga PSL aspie


All i can tell you is to meet a hot out going girl out OLD and leech off her ngl


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Muh aspie stfu its cope. Nobody is rly aspie as much as me and its only a failo when dating from old some girls not all. Never prevented me to have back then friends, social circle and cute gfs. But those were kind organic ppl


There’s plenty of girls out there irl who are slightly weird themselves who won’t care if you’re a little bit strange

It’s just hard to get exposure to these types because you won’t find them in bars or nightclubs much


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

you'll know if your looks are the problem the moment you try to interact. If they give brief answers and don't care what you have to say, never ask you any questions (e.g what's your name, where you from etc) and you're the only one asking questions then you ugly son.


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Jul 10, 2022)

jfl at leaving the basement before ur 6.5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Muh aspie stfu its cope. Nobody is rly aspie as much as me and its only a failo when dating from old some girls not all. Never prevented me to have back then friends, social circle and cute gfs. But those were kind organic ppl


not cope for me I'm an abomination


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I’m NT but I have a specific life circumstance that caused me to lose my social circle and be in another city where I know no one and this has led to me becoming giga PSL aspie


How many people here confuse anxiety for aspergers


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> All i can tell you is to meet a hot out going girl out OLD and leech off her ngl


I met a girl on Friday I’m praying I can get with


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> LMAO you can just go outside and boom you're exposed. make no mistakes though the standards are the same of OLD and you can't fraud irl.


If you go outisde, you need to do cold approach then. Most guys can't do that, secondly in my town I srsly barely see any girls my age outside. This isn't the 90s where girls hang out at the mall/shopping centre, most people are glued to their phones and sat at home. People go outside for a purpose, they go out to go to work, get food, etc. PUA is the only way, but even then PUA is difficult.

Then add onto the fact that I suspect most users here are probably hyper male brained and so very few women are going to be involved in our hobbies, it's a recipe for disaster


----------



## NuclearBrainReturns (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> you'll know if your looks are the problem the moment you try to interact. If they give brief answers and don't care what you have to say, never ask you any questions (e.g what's your name, where you from etc) and you're the only one asking questions then you ugly son.


looks have never been the problem


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> How many people here confuse anxiety for aspergers


anxiety isn't too much of an issue but it often comes from being a social reject


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> If you go outisde, you need to do cold approach then. Most guys can't do that, secondly in my town I srsly barely see any girls my age outside. This isn't the 90s where girls hang out at the mall/shopping centre, most people are glued to their phones and sat at home. People go outside for a purpose, they go out to go to work, get food, etc. PUA is the only way, but even then PUA is difficult.
> 
> Then add onto the fact that I suspect most users here are probably hyper male brained and so very few women are going to be involved in our hobbies, it's a recipe for disaster


If you’re cold approaching random girls during te day no shit the looks threshold is gonna be similar to online dating - but the rejections 10 times more brutal- having said that I’m tempted to try it because I feel like it might be character building. And I’m so certain where I stand looks wise that I don’t have such an ego to protect anymore and won’t be so attached the to the results


----------



## NuclearBrainReturns (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> If you go outisde, you need to do cold approach then. Most guys can't do that, secondly in my town I srsly barely see any girls my age outside. This isn't the 90s where girls hang out at the mall/shopping centre, most people are glued to their phones and sat at home. People go outside for a purpose, they go out to go to work, get food, etc. PUA is the only way, but even then PUA is difficult.
> 
> Then add onto the fact that I suspect most users here are probably hyper male brained and so very few women are going to be involved in our hobbies, it's a recipe for disaster


The demographics have dwindled younger peoples numbers, In countries with a low infant mortality rate, boys are born more than girls. This is also a major reason why you hardly see any girls even in populated areas.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> not cope for me I'm an abomination


Girls irl care way less bro. Everyone has a gf. You are not beneath normie lookswise. And i personnally find you cute


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> If you go outisde, you need to do cold approach then. Most guys can't do that, secondly in my town I srsly barely see any girls my age outside. This isn't the 90s where girls hang out at the mall/shopping centre, most people are glued to their phones and sat at home. People go outside for a purpose, they go out to go to work, get food, etc. PUA is the only way, but even then PUA is difficult.
> 
> Then add onto the fact that I suspect most users here are probably hyper male brained and so very few women are going to be involved in our hobbies, it's a recipe for disaster


PUA this PUA that 
just be gl, go near her, look at her body language, ask for number. you don't need much game just be a normal person. again if you've been abused your whole life it's impossible to be normal


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

NuclearBrainReturns said:


> The demographics have dwindled younger peoples numbers, In countries with a low infant mortality rate, boys are born more than girls. This is also a major reason why you hardly see any girls even in populated areas.


you see girls but they don't see you


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If you’re cold approaching random girls during te day no shit the looks threshold is gonna be similar to online dating - but the rejections 10 times more brutal- having said that I’m tempted to try it because I feel like it might be character building. And I’m so certain where I stand looks wise that I don’t have such an ego to protect anymore and won’t be so attached the to the results


To do any PUA stuff during the morning you need to be indirect and secondly be competent in striking convos with random people. If you aren't competent, it doesn't matter how good you look, you won't be confident.


NuclearBrainReturns said:


> The demographics have dwindled younger peoples numbers, In countries with a low infant mortality rate, boys are born more than girls. This is also a major reason why you hardly see any girls even in populated areas.


Yup, I honestly barely see girls my age, they're mostly 25+ and grown ass adults outside. Brutal for zoomers tbh


the BULL said:


> PUA this PUA that
> just be gl, go near her, look at her body language, ask for number. you don't need much game just be a normal person. again if you've been abused your whole life it's impossible to be normal


That's clearly not true though, girls don't give their numbers out to random men who approach them in the daytime, and secondly even if they did it's not certain she'll even meet you since you didn't make her invest at all.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> you see girls but they don't see you


 Bro the amount of subhumans i see irl. I beg you not 99:100 of males, like out of 100 randoms, would be below 5 psl or 7/10. 
And the average user is around that, or a bit below. Yet they have gfs and cute ones.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

im going on holiday soon. I will cold approach girls and if none seem interested/reciprocal I will say it's over for me and ldar.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> To do any PUA stuff during the morning you need to be indirect and secondly be competent in striking convos with random people. If you aren't competent, it doesn't matter how good you look, you won't be confident.
> 
> Yup, I honestly barely see girls my age, they're mostly 25+ and grown ass adults outside. Brutal for zoomers tbh
> 
> That's clearly not true though, girls don't give their numbers out to random men who approach them in the daytime, and secondly even if they did it's not certain she'll even meet you since you didn't make her invest at all.


bruh you just ain't gl.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> If you go outisde, you need to do cold approach then. Most guys can't do that, secondly in my town I srsly barely see any girls my age outside. This isn't the 90s where girls hang out at the mall/shopping centre, most people are glued to their phones and sat at home. People go outside for a purpose, they go out to go to work, get food, etc. PUA is the only way, but even then PUA is difficult.
> 
> Then add onto the fact that I suspect most users here are probably hyper male brained and so very few women are going to be involved in our hobbies, it's a recipe for disaster


Dude I actualy think the problem in society we have isn’t even degeneracy or girls being sluts it’s the fuckint phones

Like eve when people are out they’re on their phones and have closed body language. I was in a club on Friday and only 4 couples out of 100 we’re making out. It wouldn’t surprise me if girls were more slutty in the 00s and 90s but life was still way better for average men


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Bro the amount of subhumans i see irl. I beg you not 99:100 of males, like out of 100 randoms, would be below 5 psl or 7/10.
> And the average user is around that, or a bit below. Yet they have gfs and cute ones.


it is indeed easy as fuck to mog ppl irl. if one can't do that, it's over, he has to resort to betabuxx game through job circle and stuff.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> bruh you just ain't gl.


I'm LTN, I've never said I was gl. Most people aren't.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I'm LTN, I've never said I was gl. Most people aren't.


then why you want to generalize like that 
for 5'11"+ HTN it's no surprise getting girls from a night out.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Dude I actualy think the problem in society we have isn’t even degeneracy or girls being sluts it’s the fuckint phones
> 
> Like eve when people are out they’re on their phones and have closed body language. I was in a club on Friday and only 4 couples out of 100 we’re making out. It wouldn’t surprise me if girls were more slutty in the 00s and 90s but life was still way better for average men


Yeah unironically technological isolation is the main issue of our generation, most girls don't even have lives.


the BULL said:


> then why you want to generalize like that
> for 5'11"+ HTN it's no surprise getting girls from a night out.


that's a night out dude, I'm talking about daygame. Not night game.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Yeah unironically technological isolation is the main issue of our generation, most girls don't even have lives.
> 
> that's a night out dude, I'm talking about daygame. Not night game.


"daygame" it's the same. girls look at the males they deem fuckable and talk about them, you go near them and make them wet. only works if tall and gl.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> then why you want to generalize like that
> for 5'11"+ HTN it's no surprise getting girls from a night out.


I never went to a club ngl. I find the concept so repulsive. But once i went to the richest club looking at the waiting queue. 
More than 300 people waiting. Not a single chadlite.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> "daygame" it's the same. girls look at the males they deem fuckable and talk about them, you go near them and make them wet. only works if tall and gl.


I seriously don't think it's the same, the way a woman behaves drunk vs sober is different, it's less socially acceptable to approach girls during the day vs night


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Jul 10, 2022)

This is what happens when you study i CS or something
NT niggas took econ or law and where exposed to lots of girls


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I never went to a club ngl. I find the concept so repulsive. But once i went to the richest club looking at the waiting queue.
> More than 300 people waiting. Not a single chadlite.


i indeed laugh my ass off at fg's threads on how no girl approached him in the club etc. 
but then if you point out he's an HTN average height dude he brings all the stories and how in reality all the girls in the club wanted to fuck him etc. if you don't get that you're not gl.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> "daygame" it's the same. girls look at the males they deem fuckable and talk about them, you go near them and make them wet. only works if tall and gl.


I really don’t think girls just go up and talk to guys they find attractive during the day.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I seriously don't think it's the same, the way a woman behaves drunk vs sober is different, it's less socially acceptable to approach girls during the day vs night


it's always acceptable when you're gl, when you're not is never. anyway if you don't get shit on OLD irl is gonna be the same.


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> PUA this PUA that
> just be gl, go near her, look at her body language, ask for number. *you don't need much game just be a normal person.* again if you've been abused your whole life it's impossible to be normal



correct. tryhard approach strategies just signal autism and desperation/low status

just be playful and relatable


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I really don’t think girls just go up and talk to guys they find attractive during the day.


no, males do the approach part. but they give clear signs they want to get approached by you.


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

comfortably dumb said:


> correct. tryhard approach strategies just signal autism an desperation/low status
> 
> just be playful and relatable


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> i indeed laugh my ass off at fg's threads on how no girl approached him in the club etc.
> but then if you point out he's an HTN average height dude he brings all the stories and how in reality all the girls in the club wanted to fuck him etc. if you don't get that you're not gl.


I absolutely agree with you. 
Pinhead dude also is a big coper


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> no, males do the approach part. but they give clear signs they want to get approached by you.


and what are some of the signs?


----------



## GetShrekt (Jul 10, 2022)

No the problem is looks


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I absolutely agree with you.
> Pinhead dude also is a big coper


those UK guys are so full of shit


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> and what are some of the signs?


it's pretty obvious bro. they eyefuck you hard and say that you're gl to her friends.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 10, 2022)

*marketing(of yourself) *> status > race > height(below avg is more of a failo than above avg is a halo) > face > money(lifestyle) > physique > personality(jestermaxxed/masculine)


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> those UK guys are so full of shit


UK women are Maher Only.


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


>



it's the way to go even if your looks arent your best asset. you wont compensate for being ugly/average by acting like a soy jester


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> no, males do the approach part. but they give clear signs they want to get approached by you.


During the day, on the streets, good luck even if you are chad. But during the day, if you are in UNI, whatever stuff beside the streets, yes.
Bro its just the western mentality. So many girls i knew later on were me into would
Never show any sign on the streets, cuz its just not conventional.
Crisick is a big larper if he claims IN THE STREETS EVERYDAY HE gets approached. Iois are cope in the streets unless obviously blatant like on a porn, so you know its an ioi.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> During the day, on the streets, good luck even if you are chad. But during the day, if you are in UNI, whatever stuff beside the streets, yes.
> Bro its just the western mentality. So many girls i knew later on were into would
> Never show any sign on the streets, cuz its just not conventional.
> Crisick is a big larper if he claims IN THE STREETS EVERYDAY HE gets approached. Iois are cope in the streets unless obviously blatant like on a porn, so you know its an ioi.


idk bro some girls legit greeted me during daytime. it happens if you're tall and gl


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> idk bro some girls legit greeted me during daytime. it happens if you're tall and gl


So it doesn’t happen to you then I assume ?


----------



## NuclearBrainReturns (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I seriously don't think it's the same, the way a woman behaves drunk vs sober is different, it's less socially acceptable to approach girls during the day vs night


Yeah its ridiculous to suggest people act the same in tesco as they would in a nightclub.

Even men act differently. Men are a lot more loose and relaxed and chilled out in a club because that is what that specific environment asks of you. In a store, men are running around daft trying to buy food and arent paying any attention to women.

I think people would be surprised how open a lot of girls are to a warm approach in a supermarket or something like that, something casual like asking her if what she is putting in her basket is actually tasty cuz you wanted to try it or something. Nothing too 'full on' just casual conversation that may lead to getting to know one another.

A lot of girls are very lonely in that department, people don't speak to them unless they are in a sexual environment like some nightclub


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> So it doesn’t happen to you then I assume ?


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

comfortably dumb said:


> you wont compensate for being ugly/average by acting like a soy jester


You said to be playful which means soy


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> idk bro some girls legit greeted me during daytime. it happens if you're tall and gl


I don’t consider it ioi. I consider ioi basically z girl that proves you to be dtf. 
Out in the streets? It would kill any social credibility of ANY girl and girls care more about than of chad


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> idk bro some girls legit greeted me during daytime. it happens if you're tall and gl


them asking you personal questions (name, where you from) and starting conversations is good sign or just cope?


----------



## fogdart (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If you’re barely ever to exposed to girls to meet irl what’s the chances of finding a girl to date? Maybe this our problem rather than looks


Most users here will be slayers if they were more NT and had a good social circle


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

NuclearBrainReturns said:


> Yeah its ridiculous to suggest people act the same in tesco as they would in a nightclub.
> 
> Even men act differently. Men are a lot more loose and relaxed and chilled out in a club because that is what that specific environment asks of you. In a store, men are running around daft trying to buy food and arent paying any attention to women.
> 
> ...


I've done that befor and girls are 100% down to just talk, this is what I mean by indirect approach lol.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I don’t consider it ioi. I consider ioi basically z girl that proves you to be dtf.
> Out in the streets? It would kill any social credibility of ANY girl and girls care more about than of chad


it is though. girls openly making jestures so you can approach them it's the maximum IOIs you will receive in the streets, then it's up to you. nightclub can just get grinded on your cock easily.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> them asking you personal questions (name, where you from) and starting conversations is good sign or just cope?


it's good. who wants to waste time?


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> it's good. who wants to waste time?


idk i've had girls do that to me but I thought they were just being nice as I was at uni and none of them knew me


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> idk i've had girls do that to me but I thought they were just being nice as I was at uni and none of them knew me


No strangers have ever spoken to me like that, only people from my course or that I already knew


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> it is though. girls openly making jestures so you can approach them it's the maximum IOIs you will receive in the streets, then it's up to you. nightclub can just get grinded on your cock easily.


If i compare to my hometown and different culture, what i consider ioi in the streets is you getting harrassed by groups of cute girls, and followed around till your place. It sounds crazy but it happened and its a real ioi. But its also more cultural, girls are less afraid to show their interest because they don’t care about their social credibility since whoreness is less prevalent.
And guess what? Beside with a random girl in high school, this never happened in the west. 
If crisick or even maher says it happens in the west hes larping.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> idk i've had girls do that to me but I thought they were just being nice as I was at uni and none of them knew me


yeah uni it's a lil bit different. at the end of the day you know if those girls wanted to fuck you or not, they say that you're gl or they just say that they want to fuck.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> it is though. girls openly making jestures so you can approach them it's the maximum IOIs you will receive in the streets, then it's up to you. nightclub can just get grinded on your cock easily.


Girls smiling at you on streets = IOI, I get smiled at every now and then by girls.


Gallowglass said:


> them asking you personal questions (name, where you from) and starting conversations is good sign or just cope?


Asking personal questions means they want to get to know you, why do they want to know you if they don't like you?


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> If i compare to my hometown and different culture, what i consider ioi in the streets is you getting harrassed by groups of cute girls, and followed around till your place. It sounds crazy but it happened and its a real ioi. But its also more cultural, girls are less afraid to show their interest because they don’t care about their social credibility since whoreness is less prevalent.
> And guess what? Beside with a random girl in high school, this never happened in the west.
> If crisick or even maher says it happens in the west hes larping.


idk bro not even A list celebrities get that as it would be considered stalking


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I've done that befor and girls are 100% down to just talk, this is what I mean by indirect approach lol.


When I went hosteling solo I had good succes with women because it gave me a natural non forced environment in which to meet people.

This is just so much different to anything like coke approach or OLD where every girl naturally has their guard up


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Girls smiling at you on streets = IOI, I get smiled at every now and then by girls.
> 
> Asking personal questions means they want to get to know you, why do they want to know you if they don't like you?


lol i didn't say smiling. honestly you're a bonafide incel with your stats, i don't get why you want to cope so much. some guys are mentalcel but you're just manlet dravidian.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> No strangers have ever spoken to me like that, only people from my course or that I already knew


are you a fellow UKcel too? I just finished uni, and no woman has ever approached me during the day. Only at house parties and clubs have I been approached.


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> are you a fellow UKcel too? I just finished uni, and no woman has ever approached me during the day. Only at house parties and clubs have I been approached.


No I am a kiwi 6 foot MTN - HTN.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> When I went hosteling solo I had good succes with women because it gave me a natural non forced environment in which to meet people.
> 
> This is just so much different to anything like coke approach or OLD where every girl naturally has their guard up


Hostel is ideal enviro yeah, everyone is there to have fun, it's assumed you aren't a creep, etc.


the BULL said:


> lol i didn't say smiling. honestly you're a bonafide incel with your stats, i don't get why you want to cope so much. some guys are mentalcel but you're just manlet dravidian.


smiling is an IOI, I am LTN looks, but again I've had IOIs not everything fits in your narrow world view


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> No I am a kiwi 6 foot MTN - HTN.


No you're a deadman because you haven't changed your pfp


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Hostel is ideal enviro yeah, everyone is there to have fun, it's assumed you aren't a creep, etc.
> 
> smiling is an IOI, I am LTN looks, but again I've had IOIs not everything fits in your narrow world view


those aren't IOIs. notice how you always start like everything is impossible but then as ppl make you notice you're incel for real you suddenly got this and that. typical UK coper behaviour.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> idk bro not even A list celebrities get that as it would be considered stalking


I swear to god i got that and many many times. And crazier shit. But i had the ideal pheno there and mogged every guy, whole package beside 1. Damn the stories i had were INSANE. IOI from 90:100 of girls basically. And asked out 25 girls cold approach, 100:100 success. 

Chad is just relative. 
Psl is a cope. Its about being the best they can ever get in a given place


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I swear to god i got that and many many times. And crazier shit. But i had the ideal pheno there and mogged every guy, whole package beside 1. Damn the stories i had were INSANE. IOI from 90:100 of girls basically. And asked out 25 girls cold approach, 100:100 success.
> 
> Chad is just relative.
> Psl is a cope. Its about being the best they can ever get in a given place


StreegeReturn​Zephir
Joined Apr 7, 2022
Posts 7,146 Reputation 9,087 Points 63


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I swear to god i got that and many many times. And crazier shit. But i had the ideal pheno there and mogged every guy, whole package beside 1. Damn the stories i had were INSANE. IOI from 90:100 of girls basically. And asked out 25 girls cold approach, 100:100 success.
> 
> Chad is just relative.
> Psl is a cope. Its about being the best they can ever get in a given place


yeah you must have mogged really hard. i know some A10 chad dude in my city with insta following and he doesn't get that. forget about it.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> those aren't IOIs. notice how you always start like everything is impossible but then as ppl make you notice you're incel for real you suddenly got this and that. typical UK coper behaviour.


girls making eye contact with you, then looking down and looking again is an IOI, as well as smiling at you lol, this is how IOIs work when you're literally walking past them on the street. There are other IOIs like playing with hair and shit, but she isnt going to be doing that when you're literally walking past each other.


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I swear to god i got that and many many times. And crazier shit. But i had the ideal pheno there and mogged every guy, whole package beside 1. Damn the stories i had were INSANE. IOI from 90:100 of girls basically. And asked out 25 girls cold approach, 100:100 success.
> 
> Chad is just relative.
> Psl is a cope. Its about being the best they can ever get in a given place


Over if you don't get raped by harem of women in Broad Daylight.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> No strangers have ever spoken to me like that, only people from my course or that I already knew


they were people that were on my floor at uni accommodation as I forgot to go to the introduction meeting or whatever so nobody knew my name lol. Some just asked me my name in the elevator and where i'm from. One chick even walked up to me and shook my hand and introduced herself like a businessmen. They were probs just being nice and my autism is over-analysing everything as i'm average looking


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> girls making eye contact with you, then looking down and looking again is an IOI, as well as smiling at you lol, this is how IOIs work when you're literally walking past them on the street. There are other IOIs like playing with hair and shit, but she isnt going to be doing that when you're literally walking past each other.


no those aren't. girls tell you that you're gl openly if they want to fuck you. why would they IOI a dravidian manlet when there are tons of wasp chads in london?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> yeah you must have mogged really hard. i know some A10 chad dude in my city with insta following and he doesn't get that. forget about it.


As i said i think its also cultural. Ive seen 1-2 real chads in my life in the west, the treatment was not even on the same plane of existence as me in my hometown.
Or just be the gigachad of gigachads in the west to have it?

Chico has it but thats also cuz he is famous so doesn’t count


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> they were people that were on my floor at uni accommodation as I forgot to go to the introduction meeting or whatever so nobody knew my name lol. Some just asked me my name in the elevator and where i'm from. One chick even walked up to me and shook my hand and introduced herself like a businessmen. They were probs just being nice and my autism is over-analysing everything as i'm average looking


Yeah this sort of thing is common during orientation, had similar discussions with strangers, it doesnt mean much im afraid. If it has happened afterwards it is a good sign, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 10, 2022)

Cold approach is brutal especially if lacking in confidence department. Plus you’re basically begging for the pussy and setting your status very low.


Just go about life and when a women gives you signs approach them. Your timing and the situation has to be good too. Also don’t be direct and ask her out straight away or whatever. Make some small talk about something to do with the situation and go from there. Even asking for directions on the street or something is okay.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> As i said i think its also cultural. Ive seen 1-2 real chads in my life in the west, the treatment was not even on the same plane of existence as me in my hometown.
> Or just be the gigachad of gigachads in the west to have it?
> 
> Chico has it but thats also cuz he is famous so doesn’t count


yeah bro chico is gigastatusmaxxed wattpad protagonist and the girls were 14 yo jbs xD jfl at getting depressed because you can't that.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> Over if you don't get raped by harem of women in Broad Daylight.


I tought psl was a meme till then. Yes if girls don’t suck you off in the streets out of nowhere, its cuz of ure not gl enough


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> no those aren't. girls tell you that you're gl openly if they want to fuck you. why would they IOI a dravidian manlet when there are tons of wasp chads in london?


1. I don't live in london, I live in a small town where the avg man is poor and uneducated
2. Most of the girls giving me IOIs are about 18/19, and even then it's not like every girl at that age is doing that, it's a handful
3. Girls have preferences, and some girls will inevitably find niggas like me somewhat attractive.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

NuclearBrainReturns said:


> Yeah its ridiculous to suggest people act the same in tesco as they would in a nightclub.
> 
> Even men act differently. Men are a lot more loose and relaxed and chilled out in a club because that is what that specific environment asks of you. In a store, men are running around daft trying to buy food and arent paying any attention to women.
> 
> ...


The last paragraph is very legit tbh.

I had a hot girl on Friday tell me she’s lonely and has trouble meeting people - of course she could do OLD and get pathetic simps or chads to pump as dump her or go to a club and be approached by horny desperate men. But none of that is particularly validating because it’s not someone wanting to get to know you on a real level and spend time and invest into you


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

NuclearBrainReturns said:


> Yeah its ridiculous to suggest people act the same in tesco as they would in a nightclub.
> 
> Even men act differently. Men are a lot more loose and relaxed and chilled out in a club because that is what that specific environment asks of you. In a store, men are running around daft trying to buy food and arent paying any attention to women.
> 
> ...


The last paragraph is very legit tbh.

I had a hot girl on Friday tell me she’s lonely and has trouble meeting people - of course she could do OLD and get pathetic simps or chads to pump as dump her or go to a club and be approached by horny desperate men. But none of that is particularly validating because it’s not someone wanting to get to know you on a real level and spend time and invest into you


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> they were people that were on my floor at uni accommodation as I forgot to go to the introduction meeting or whatever so nobody knew my name lol. Some just asked me my name in the elevator and where i'm from. One chick even walked up to me and shook my hand and introduced herself like a businessmen. They were probs just being nice and my autism is over-analysing everything as i'm average looking


Yeah they were just being nice then lol


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> 1. I don't live in london, I live in a small town where the avg man is poor and uneducated
> 2. Most of the girls giving me IOIs are about 18/19, and even then it's not like every girl at that age is doing that, it's a handful
> 3. Girls have preferences, and some girls will inevitably find niggas like me somewhat attractive.


good, then there is no problem. i mog you hard btw, the invitation is still opened for you and @Xangsane and @DoctorLooksmax . meet in london and i show you all the evolutionary stages you skipped.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> The last paragraph is very legit tbh.
> 
> I had a hot girl on Friday tell me she’s lonely and has trouble meeting people - of course she could do OLD and get pathetic simps or chads to pump as dump her or go to a club and be approached by horny desperate men. But none of that is particularly validating because it’s not someone wanting to get to know you on a real level and spend time and invest into you


Yes honestly hot girls on OLD are always new in the city or lonely. Not a single hot girls with good social circle would use it. And the former tend to be less regarding into looks if you want to ltr them


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Yeah they were just being nice then lol


it's over


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> good, then there is no problem. i mog you hard btw, the invitation is still opened for you and @Xangsane and @DoctorLooksmax . meet in london and i show you all the evolutionary stages you skipped.


Mirin your slaycount giga mogger


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> good, then there is no problem. i mog you hard btw, the invitation is still opened for you and @Xangsane and @DoctorLooksmax . meet in london and i show you all the evolutionary stages you skipped.


I get paid next month, when do you come to London we can all grab a beer or something.


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> it's over


Nah Scottish is a halo in Anglo countries tbh, do not know if it holds up elsewere, may have been why more people wanted to talk to you on that day. Just listen to women talk about outlander theory.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Mirin your slaycount giga mogger





FailedNormieManlet said:


> I get paid next month, when do you come to London we can all grab a beer or something.


don't cry then when you see that the stories are real.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> don't cry then when you see that the stories are real.


why would I cry? I'd just mire


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> Nah Scottish is a halo in Anglo countries tbh, do not know if it holds up elsewere, may have been why more people wanted to talk to you on that day.


my height is the only thing going for me atm. maybe if i leaned down I could be HTN facially


----------



## Survivor95 (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If you’re barely ever to exposed to girls to meet irl what’s the chances of finding a girl to date? Maybe this our problem rather than looks


I was the same, in college I was mentalcell because I didn't have exposure to girls earlier. I had like oportunitis to have sex with 4 girls, before finaly losing my virginity, show how much mentalcell I was.


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> my height is the only thing going for me atm. maybe if i leaned down I could be HTN facially


You have a good niche advantage some women really do like the auburn look.

Ascend to this brah


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> why would I cry? I'd just mire


cool. i can't really stand you, you're the most passive agressive dude on here, even worse than xangsane, and with your stats is just pathetic.


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jul 10, 2022)

Yep in 29 years i legit never talked to a girl IRL. Only when i started OLD


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> good, then there is no problem. i mog you hard btw, the invitation is still opened for you and @Xangsane and @DoctorLooksmax . meet in london and i show you all the evolutionary stages you skipped.


Xangsane can't fraud his Face IRL with Faceapp. Inb4 he ends up looking like a 30 year normie old white guy.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> cool. i can't really stand you, you're the most passive agressive dude on here, even worse than xangsane, and with your stats is just pathetic.


why am I passive aggressive? You're an odd person


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

@Gallowglass You play rugby?


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> why am I passive aggressive? You're an odd person


i already explained you. the thread started on how it's impossible to have exposure to girls, but as i revealed the mountain of cope, you are suddenly eyefucked by girls on the streets (so there is no exposure problem, and apparently not even a looks one).


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> @Gallowglass You play rugby?


I used to yes


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> i indeed laugh my ass off at fg's threads on how no girl approached him in the club etc.
> but then if you point out he's an HTN average height dude he brings all the stories and how in reality all the girls in the club wanted to fuck him etc. if you don't get that you're not gl.


Keep fabricating tales









Ferocious brag thread slayer tales - trigger warning


Post your most brutal brags / validating experiences ITT No holding back, no humbleness ect Mine: - Girl I got with at a festival (who had a boyfriend) came back to mine and told me I was the best looking guy she had ever met - Manage to slay the hottest girl on my uni course within 2 hours...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> You have a good niche advantage some women really do like the auburn look.
> 
> Ascend to this brah


Looks like celtic version of imran abbas @FailedNormieManlet


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> I used to yes


You reckon going to a sports bar is a good idea or is it full of boomers?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> i already explained you. the thread started on how it's impossible to have exposure to girls, but as i revealed the mountain of cope, you are suddenly eyefucked by girls on the streets (so there is no exposure problem, and apparently not even a looks one).


And if you clearly saw what I wrote earlier, I said you'd have to do PUA style approaching which is very difficult and in certain countries very frowned down upon. I don't see many girls my age on the streets, I've been outside multiple times - I go outside everyday, so yes I will obviously be exposed to women who find me attractive.

But the assumption is that @DoctorLooksmax is talking about warm approaches where you meet people in an enviro where it's okay to approach girls. If you weren't able to infer that, then it's over for your shoe size IQ.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> You reckon going to a sports bar is a good idea or is it full of boomers?


you aren't gonna get girls there lol. they're just full of dudes drinking piss all night


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Keep fabricating tales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


summoned just like i wanted  
how about all the other 1000 posts in which you say it's impossible to get laid in nighclubs  why don't you just admit you're a troll??


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> You reckon going to a sports bar is a good idea or is it full of boomers?





Gallowglass said:


> you aren't gonna get girls there lol. they're just full of dudes drinking piss all night


UK and aussie culture is different. Pubs aren't places where you cold approach bitches, some amerimutts earlier had thought pubs were the sort of places where that is acceptable. I assume kiwi land allows you to approach girls at sports bars? But sports bars will probs be full of guys


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> And if you clearly saw what I wrote earlier, I said you'd have to do PUA style approaching which is very difficult and in certain countries very frowned down upon. I don't see many girls my age on the streets, I've been outside multiple times - I go outside everyday, so yes I will obviously be exposed to women who find me attractive.
> 
> But the assumption is that @DoctorLooksmax is talking about warm approaches where you meet people in an enviro where it's okay to approach girls. If you weren't able to infer that, then it's over for your shoe size IQ.


you really don't have. it is OK to approach girls if you're really sure they gave you the pass, position of the sun doesn't matter if not for helping add contrast and brightness to a well developed face.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> UK and aussie culture is different. Pubs aren't places where you cold approach bitches, some amerimutts earlier had thought pubs were the sort of places where that is acceptable. I assume kiwi land allows you to approach girls at sports bars? But sports bars will probs be full of guys


im in NZ atm but I'm from UK initially and my experience is with UK sports bars


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> good, then there is no problem. i mog you hard btw, the invitation is still opened for you and @Xangsane and @DoctorLooksmax . meet in london and i show you all the evolutionary stages you skipped.


Mirin


FailedNormieManlet said:


> And if you clearly saw what I wrote earlier, I said you'd have to do PUA style approaching which is very difficult and in certain countries very frowned down upon. I don't see many girls my age on the streets, I've been outside multiple times - I go outside everyday, so yes I will obviously be exposed to women who find me attractive.
> 
> But the assumption is that @DoctorLooksmax is talking about warm approaches where you meet people in an enviro where it's okay to approach girls. If you weren't able to infer that, then it's over for your shoe size IQ.


yes you meet people in an environment where you didn’t specifically go there for sex/dating is what I mean. You meet at school, uni, work or the example I gave where I myself had some success was hosteling while travelling. You’ve already got smething in common from the fact your both in that environment / situation and you can start up a convo without having to push for getting her number/a date within the first few sentences. These environments are a lot less brutal for average looking men and you can probably get your looksmarch or maybe even slightly better in most cases


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I assume kiwi land allows you to approach girls at sports bars? But sports bars will probs be full of guys


Yeah most that will happen is guys at the back will shout 'pretty boy' or some shit lol. Not as much white knighting.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

Keep ascending tbh while ntmaxxint


----------



## phonecell#4.1 (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> my height is the only thing going for me atm. maybe if i leaned down I could be HTN facially


Got a friend your hight, normal face.

A little gymmaxxed for some muscle, lean but not ripped.

Slays, slays like it’s for free.

From what I have seen of him, you don’t need Chads face at 6’3”-6’4” with muscle.

The muscle is important though, the taller you get the more gymcel rewards, as long as you don’t overdo it.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I absolutely agree with you.
> Pinhead dude also is a big coper


Come to the UK then

You can stay at my house

Let's go out then and we'll see what happens if you think you're Chad enough


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Mirin
> 
> yes you meet people in an environment where you didn’t specifically go there for sex/dating is what I mean. You meet at school, uni, work or the example I gave where I myself had some success was hosteling while travelling. You’ve already got smething in common from the fact your both in that environment / situation and you can start up a convo without having to push for getting her number/a date within the first few sentences. These environments are a lot less brutal for average looking men and you can probably get your looksmarch or maybe even slightly better in most cases


Beside being less brutal, its really more sane. The girls are less ill, less hoes, less deranged and more worthy of ltr. I think you and me would be happy in ltr and forget about blackpill


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

phonecell#4.1 said:


> Got a friend your hight, normal face.
> 
> A little gymmaxxing for some muscle, lean but not ripped.
> 
> ...


no bro, the LTNs on here will tell you that it's chad or death.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> you really don't have. it is OK to approach girls if you're really sure they gave you the pass, position of the sun doesn't matter if not for helping add contrast and brightness to a well developed face.


wtf incoherent string of words did you even write dude?


DoctorLooksmax said:


> Mirin
> 
> yes you meet people in an environment where you didn’t specifically go there for sex/dating is what I mean. You meet at school, uni, work or the example I gave where I myself had some success was hosteling while travelling. You’ve already got smething in common from the fact your both in that environment / situation and you can start up a convo without having to push for getting her number/a date within the first few sentences. These environments are a lot less brutal for average looking men and you can probably get your looksmarch or maybe even slightly better in most cases


Hostel is most ideal place, people on holiday are more willing to sleep around too. The enviros you describe are places where you are also able to get the exposure effect working for you too - under-rated halo and should be spoken about more imo


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Come to the UK then
> 
> You can stay at my house
> 
> Let's go out then and we'll see what happens if you think you're Chad enough


I don’t think i’m chad but i refuse to believe if you are a chad you won’t slay every night in clubs.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> wtf incoherent string of words did you even write dude?
> 
> Hostel is most ideal place, people on holiday are more willing to sleep around too. The enviros you describe are places where you are also able to get the exposure effect working for you too - under-rated halo and should be spoken about more imo


i'm sorry if your peanut skull can't elaborate the truth. you created an huge wall of cope to deal with your life. it would have been better if you never found those forums


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> wtf incoherent string of words did you even write dude?
> 
> Hostel is most ideal place, people on holiday are more willing to sleep around too. The enviros you describe are places where you are also able to get the exposure effect working for you too - under-rated halo and should be spoken about more imo


Hostel is probably the most optimal environment in the world for a normie-ish guy to meet girls and slay.

Tbf the only tricky part is finding an actual place to bang maybe a bit awkward but I regularly got with girls I met in the hostels when we all went out as a group. I even had a 3way make out with two girls from my hostel in split- no way on earth would a normie like me get that from random cold approach


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Hostel is most ideal place, people on holiday are more willing to sleep around too. The enviros you describe are places where you are also able to get the exposure effect working for you too - under-rated halo and should be spoken about more imo


Tbh I think I do decently with foreign women in my country, usually tourists or students from Europe (different countries but none are native English speaking) only conversations of course, tend to find them at museums, public library, waterfront, parks.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> i'm sorry if your peanut skull can't elaborate the truth. you created an huge wall of cope to deal with your life. it would have been better if you never found those forums


Cry more for me, you misinterpreted the question and are now coping by attacking me.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

phonecell#4.1 said:


> Got a friend your hight, normal face.
> 
> A little gymmaxxed for some muscle, lean but not ripped.
> 
> ...


tbh I haven't talked to a girl in a long time and I have no contact with any. Maybe if I tried interacting I would have success but I'm way too high inhib/shy even if they seem nice enough to talk to me first.


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Cry more for me, you misinterpreted the question and are now coping by attacking me.


i didn't misinterpret shit. girls are out there and ready to get approached at every hour of the day, you just need the right amount of looks and height.


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> tbh I haven't talked to a girl in a long time and I have no contact with any. Maybe if I tried interacting I would have success but I'm way too high inhib/shy even if they seem nice enough to talk to me first.


Bro wingman?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Hostel is probably the most optimal environment in the world for a normie-ish guy to meet girls and slay.
> 
> Tbf the only tricky part is finding an actual place to bang maybe a bit awkward but I regularly got with girls I met in the hostels when we all went out as a group. I even had a 3way make out with two girls from my hostel in split- no way on earth would a normie like me get that from random cold approach


Where did you even go? I intend to go backpacking in thailand during the summer at some point next year. No way on earth would you get threeway shit as normie lol


Moggie said:


> Tbh I think I do decently with foreign women in my country, usually tourists or students from Europe (different countries but none are native English speaking) only conversations of course, tend to find them at museums, public library, waterfront, parks.


My friend he went to france to study and told me it was much easier getting laid. Foreign girls are easier, I think the anglosphere is fucked jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> Bro wingman?


no wingman for face


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

@forevergymcelling i know some girls just go the vip area to not be bothered by men and just be with their friends. But if there are girls in the club who are horny which is always the case and your appeal is high you will everytime slay. If one can’t it just means psl is overated and girls have different standards, which is the truth


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> My friend he went to france to study and told me it was much easier getting laid. Foreign girls are easier, I think the anglosphere is fucked jfl.


Yea but people think you have to go to extremes and Russia or Cambodia max jfl


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> i didn't misinterpret shit. girls are out there and ready to get approached at every hour of the day, you just need the right amount of looks and height.


What are you even on about dude? You're actually so schizo


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> What are you even on about dude? You're actually so schizo


muh muh what are you on about dude?? this is looksmax i don't give a shit if you cry after getting to know how things work. you could have just bought ps5 and weed


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Where did you even go? I intend to go backpacking in thailand during the summer at some point next year. No way on earth would you get threeway shit as normie lol
> 
> My friend he went to france to study and told me it was much easier getting laid. Foreign girls are easier, I think the anglosphere is fucked jfl.


It was a 3 way make out not an actual thressome- but ten I did finger one of the two as well.

This was in Croatia but I went all over Eastern Europe - the girls were Brit it’s just the environment imo rather than girls from one country being easier than another. I wanted to go Thailand but couldn’t sue to travel restrictions


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I don’t think i’m chad but i refuse to believe if you are a chad you won’t slay every night in clubs.


Bro, every single country I have every been to besides the UK, I have been traeted like a Chad

Every single one with out fail

Every time I've been out, I could've slayed on any night out. This just doesn't happen in the UK (most of the time), if it does happen, it's rare as fuck. I don't know why that's so hard to believe

Even my Chad friend who I lived with for 3 years would rage when we would go out and get nothing for weeks on end

The same 6'2 Chad as this thread









Another day, another text


From the same guy in this thread Bearing in mind his arms are at the very maximum 13", probably 12" https://looksmax.org/threads/imagine-getting-texts-like-this.481191/




looksmax.org





He was literally on the floor in defeat after about our 10th night out of not getting shit, complaining about how over it is









@the BULL
@6ft4 
@Pinhead Returns


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> @forevergymcelling i know some girls just go the vip area to not be bothered by men and just be with their friends. But if there are girls in the club who are horny which is always the case and your appeal is high you will everytime slay. If one can’t it just means psl is overated and girls have different standards, which is the truth


This applies to everywhere but the UK

Maybe up north is more like this, definitely not down south


----------



## the BULL (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Bro, every single country I have every been to besides the UK, I have been traeted like a Chad
> 
> Every single one with out fail
> 
> ...



what would be the logical explanation though?? i saw those walk in london videos and every other dude had a girl. maybe UK girls aren't sluts as we paint them here??


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Bro, every single country I have every been to besides the UK, I have been traeted like a Chad
> 
> Every single one with out fail
> 
> ...



anglosphere is fucked tbh


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> are you a fellow UKcel too? I just finished uni, and no woman has ever approached me during the day. Only at house parties and clubs have I been approached.


You have been cold approached as a 5'5 dravidian?

Damn JBD theory in action again. I have never been approached before.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Bro, every single country I have every been to besides the UK, I have been traeted like a Chad
> 
> Every single one with out fail
> 
> ...



No one understands the struggles of a UKcel tbh. Clubs and bars no one even talks to each other, it's just people huddled in circles with their friends and even if you do approach like any social person would, people can be so rude and act as if you're the weird one.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> You have been cold approached as a 5'5 dravidian?
> 
> Damn JBD theory in action again. I have never been approached before.


I've been cold approached by other indian girls at house parties yeah and even at the queue to the club and smoking area. But never any other race.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Bro, every single country I have every been to besides the UK, I have been traeted like a Chad
> 
> Every single one with out fail
> 
> ...



Didn’t you also say he had 80 slays or smething though? I’m assuming he didn’t have to go abroad for literally all of them.

Also seem to remember you said he was pretty picky and only wanted staceylite or better


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Jul 10, 2022)

>NT
>social circle




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 10, 2022)

the BULL said:


> what would be the logical explanation though?? i saw those walk in london videos and every other dude had a girl. maybe UK girls aren't sluts as we paint them here??


I'm not sure about daytime tbh

If there's an ugly guy with a hot girl there's a 90% chance he's her wallet paying for her lip fillers and shit. Even my gf's sister's bf is a Chadlite and he is whipped into oblivion, he is her walking ATM

UK girls care more about status more than anything else when it comes to casual sex


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Didn’t you also say he had 80 slays or smething though? I’m assuming he didn’t have to go abroad for literally all of them.
> 
> Also seem to remember you said he was pretty picky and only wanted staceylite or better


By this point we were willing to go for anything 

We were both on a dry spell


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

St.TikTokcel said:


> >NT
> >social circle
> View attachment 1773762


all mog me


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Bro, every single country I have every been to besides the UK, I have been traeted like a Chad
> 
> Every single one with out fail
> 
> ...



Then see it that way : do you believe girls who are horny and find you super hot, in a context to fuck aka clubs, wont do anything? 
My explanation if this is true is just that they have different types/standards. 
Maybe a guy who is more nt high trust looking like niko would slay more. Or i bet prettyboys would slay more. There are not variations anyway you either a prettyboy or a masc chad


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Then see it that way : do you believe girls who are horny and find you super hot, in a context to fuck aka clubs, wont do anything?
> My explanation if this is true is just that they have different types/standards.
> Maybe a guy who is more nt high trust looking like niko would slay more. Or i bet prettyboys would slay more. There are not variations anyway you either a prettyboy or a masc chad


Over for aristocratic pheno cels


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> No one understands the struggles of a UKcel tbh. Clubs and bars no one even talks to each other, it's just people huddled in circles with their friends and even if you do approach like any social person would, people can be so rude and act as if you're the weird one.


Yeah this isn’t experience of going out - it’s espeically noticable when you go out sober and alone - there is a lot of closed off body language

Girls don’t like strangers approaching them, they dance in circles with their friends facing inwards and make it impossible for guys to approach sue to not making any eye contact 

I think I’m the UK you just need to sack off clubs completely- maybe even a regular pub like spoons approaching there could be more fruitful cos atleast people are less closed off


----------



## fucclife (Jul 10, 2022)

u know ur an insentient lil fuck when youre the only one to JFL out of 16 other people @GetShrekt


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> I'm not sure about daytime tbh
> 
> If there's an ugly guy with a hot girl there's a 90% chance he's her wallet paying for her lip fillers and shit. Even my gf's sister's bf is a Chadlite and he is whipped into oblivion, he is her walking ATM
> 
> UK girls care more about status more than anything else when it comes to casual sex


UK dating isn't even like how americans do it. Most people are only dating 1 person at a time, they know from work or social circle and have a BS talking stage, then eventually end up fucking and a relationship is just built off there. If you see ugly guy with hot girl, it's from work or social circle, not the club.


DoctorLooksmax said:


> Yeah this isn’t experience of going out - it’s espeically noticable when you go out sober and alone - there is a lot of closed off body language
> 
> Girls don’t like strangers approaching them, they dance in circles with their friends facing inwards and make it impossible for guys to approach sue to not making any eye contact
> 
> I think I’m the UK you just need to sack off clubs completely- maybe even a regular pub like spoons approaching there could be more fruitful cos atleast people are less closed off


UK clubs are so autistic because of that tbh. Like you're at a place where everyone is drunk and you are literally avoiding social contact- it's why UK girls have worst egos too. Is it like that abroad?


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Yeah this isn’t experience of going out - it’s espeically noticable when you go out sober and alone - there is a lot of closed off body language
> 
> Girls don’t like strangers approaching them, they dance in circles with their friends facing inwards and make it impossible for guys to approach sue to not making any eye contact
> 
> I think I’m the UK you just need to sack off clubs completely- maybe even a regular pub like spoons approaching there could be more fruitful cos atleast people are less closed off


Honestly I've had more success pulling girls from the kebab shop at 3am than I have had inside the club


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Girls don’t like strangers approaching them, they dance in circles with their friends facing inwards and make it impossible for guys to approach sue to not making any eye contact


I mean i never went to club so my understanding is bullshit. But rationnally it doesnt make sense if they are hoes close and see a chad. That being said every single hot girl without exception i knew or dated, never went to a bar or club to get shagged or fucked but always went with her female friends just to have fun, nearly always in vip shit where men can’t harrass them. 
Men go to clubs to fuck, hot girls go to genuinely have fun with their female friends. Thats how braindead they are.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Honestly I've had more success pulling girls from the kebab shop at 3am than I have had inside the club


I meant to say this IS my experience btw

Hmmm yeah I was actually considering kebab shop game recently - the only person I ever met on this forum who reports good success cold approaching in the Uk as a normie is @wristcel - he must have some hidden secrets were al missing.

Or maybe it’s an environment thing I think clubs are the worst, bars and pubs are probably more fruitful


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> This is typical in countries like uk and france. Because are arrogant and consider themselves to be above you. The social segregation is huge, even among the same race. If you didnt got validated prior by going to the same school and shit its brutally unsefferable


Fr, if you don't know these people then no one cares. I remember going out with my hockey club at uni where we all wore matching clothes to a bar, because we all wore matching shit people (even strangers) were a bit more willing to talk to us and even fucking approached me to just talk shit. UK is brutal and I hate it


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Honestly I've had more success pulling girls from the kebab shop at 3am than I have had inside the club


I can somehow agree, because as i said every single hot girl i know or dated never went to a club with the will to get fucked. They are braindead. They want to have fun listening to music and get drunk between girls. 
Like wtf? If i want to have fun i don’t go to clubs, i go on vacation, i go to parties whatever. But not in a place full of strangers.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I meant to say this IS my experience btw
> 
> Hmmm yeah I was actually considering kebab shop game recently - the only person I ever met on this forum who reports good success cold approaching in the Uk as a normie is @wristcel - he must have some hidden secrets were al missing.
> 
> Or maybe it’s an environment thing I think clubs are the worst, bars and pubs are probably more fruitful


Talking to drunk girls on the street or in mackies/kebab shop after the club closes mogs everything. It's like as soon as they step out of the club they're open to being approached


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Hmmm yeah I was actually considering kebab shop game recently


On customers or the staff


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Talking to drunk girls on the street or in mackies/kebab shop after the club closes mogs everything. It's like as soon as they step out of the club they're open to being approached


JFL I did that while bar hopping once, and I almost fucked the woman. Too bad her cousin threw up everywhere and had to be taken home :*(


----------



## GetShrekt (Jul 10, 2022)

dfucclife said:


> View attachment 1773764
> 
> u know ur an insentient lil fuck when youre the only one to JFL out of 16 other people @GetShrekt


Ask yourself what would prime Chico do? Exactly.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Talking to drunk girls on the street or in mackies/kebab shop after the club closes mogs everything. It's like as soon as they step out of the club they're open to being approached


Do you agree cold approaching success is higher than old? By cold i mean on the streets, kebabs, whatever, club is more of a slaying environment - even if it doesnt always works. 
Usually at night tho


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Do you agree cold approaching success is higher than old? By cold i mean on the streets, kebabs, whatever, club is more of a slaying environment - even if it doesnt always works.
> Usually at night tho


I’m gonna start cold approach and collect data on this


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

Best exposure places for solo warm approach that are not giga aspie?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> Best exposure places for solo warm approach that are not giga aspie?


Hosteling is very legit


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Hosteling is very legit


You actually have to legit stay in them or just hang around them?


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 10, 2022)

Pulling girls from clubs is mostly about game. You just have to meet their looks threshold. If you’re having a good time and look approachable you will get approached. And when you approach they will be more open. 
You gotta navigate the situation and make them feel a type of way. Everything has to be smooth. 

Also knowing how to dance is a cheat code


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> Best exposure places for solo warm approach that are not giga aspie?


Sauna/steam room


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

childofGod said:


> Pulling girls from clubs is mostly about game. You just have to meet their looks threshold. If you’re having a good time and look approachable you will get approached. And when you approach they will be more open.
> You gotta navigate the situation and make them feel a type of way. Everything has to be smooth.
> 
> Also knowing how to dance is a cheat code


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


>


😂 he will unironically meet a lot of people


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

childofGod said:


> Pulling girls from clubs is mostly about game. You just have to meet their looks threshold. If you’re having a good time and look approachable you will get approached. And when you approach they will be more open.
> You gotta navigate the situation and make them feel a type of way. Everything has to be smooth.
> 
> Also knowing how to dance is a cheat code


In a club face matters little. It's about being tall and jacked


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> You actually have to legit stay in them or just hang around them?


If they have an open bar you can probably just go to them without staying overnight


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If they have an open bar you can probably just go to them without staying overnight


Is evening a good time for this, between 6 - 10pm?


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> In a club face matters little. It's about being tall and jacked


Not true at all. Tall and face is king. Most guys with girls are pretty boys, usually tall. And the guys with muscles almost always look out of place and awkward


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Do you agree cold approaching success is higher than old? By cold i mean on the streets, kebabs, whatever, club is more of a slaying environment - even if it doesnt always works.
> Usually at night tho


Yeah 100%, especially if the girl is drunk

I've never cold approached sober girls during the day though so idk about that


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

childofGod said:


> Not true at all. Tall and face is king. Most guys with girls are pretty boys, usually tall. And the guys with muscles almost always look out of place and awkward


Idk where you're from, but I have seen jacked manlets my height pull at clubs. Clubs are pure primal enviros, not for non-primal types like me


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If you’re barely ever to exposed to girls to meet irl what’s the chances of finding a girl to date? Maybe this our problem rather than looks


100% this is the biggest issue for majority of us
Coz how many guys do you see who are normies or even ugly with a half decent looking gf, maybe even a hot gf- they known/met each other from school or social circle at college/uni.

Whereas there's guys like us who mog these guys to oblivion who can't find a girl to date easily coz we're not in school anymore and don't see many in day to day life.
As @FailedNormieManlet said the demographics pill is the issue with most of us

We're workcellers after uni and you can't really meet great women at work.
Club scene is dead too as UKcels like @forevergymcelling and myself have experienced recently.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Yeah 100%, especially if the girl is drunk
> 
> I've never cold approached sober girls during the day though so idk about that


I think its dumb to cold approach during the day. Yes its as i tought too tbh. But usually its low class girls. Good for goom not for ltr. Its hard to find a worthy ltr as a social circlecel


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> 100% this is the biggest issue for majority of us
> Coz how many guys do you see who are normies or even ugly with a half decent looking gf, maybe even a hot gf- they known/met each other from school or social circle at college/uni.
> 
> Whereas there's guys like us who mog these guys to oblivion who can't find a girl to date easily coz we're not in school anymore and don't see many in day to day life.
> ...


What is your advice to people who are still studying, spend extra time finishing the degree?


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Idk where you're from, but I have seen jacked manlets my height pull at clubs. Clubs are pure primal enviros, not for non-primal types like me


I’m from north UK and I’ve been clubbing more than 200 times. Jacked guys are rare and girls seem to be repulsed by this type.


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

childofGod said:


> I’m from north UK and I’ve been clubbing more than 200 times. Jacked guys are rare and girls seem to be repulsed by this type.


Is ottermode / athletic ideal? Tbh I expected gymcels to be more popular in Northern England as it is more working class.


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> Is ottermode / athletic ideal?


Lean is everything. Muscle mass doesn’t matter except to a niche


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> What is your advice to people who are still studying, spend extra time finishing the degree?


If you are at uni you need to be part of a society, something where there will be many women such as a sports society, rave society etc- obvs make it something you enjoy too

You will meet many girls that way through different party's etc, probs the best way
If you look good it'll be easy work ngl


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

childofGod said:


> I’m from north UK and I’ve been clubbing more than 200 times. Jacked guys are rare and girls seem to be repulsed by this type.


Girls aren’t repulsed by jacked guys unless by jacked you mean literal bodybuilder


----------



## 6ft4 (Jul 10, 2022)

When I worked as a bouncer I would often be exposed to hundreds of women per night
I would take it as a win if one approached and complimented me but when you look at the overall percentage of girls that were willing to approach it's still miniscule 
In one venue I worked that had waitresses and other foid staff it felt like an outer body experience when girls with faces that I consider ideal began treating me with respect and asking how I was and offering to get a drink for me 
There is no other circumstance where girls like that would acknowledge my existence, yet in this venue, many of the best looking girls did just that 

If I was waiting at a bus stop with those exact same girls and they didn't know me, none of them would look in my direction


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

childofGod said:


> I’m from north UK and I’ve been clubbing more than 200 times. Jacked guys are rare and girls seem to be repulsed by this type.


he wasn't jacked like a bodybuilder, but he wasn't a DYEL. He was my height and I shit you not, I saw 2 girls dancing on him and feeling his arms - this was at uni


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> When I worked as a bouncer I would often be exposed to hundreds of women per night
> I would take it as a win if one approached and complimented me but when you look at the overall percentage of girls that were willing to approach it's still miniscule
> In one venue I worked that had waitresses and other foid staff it felt like an outer body experience when girls with faces that I consider ideal began treating me with respect and asking how I was and offering to get a drink for me
> There is no other circumstance where girls like that would acknowledge my existence, yet in this venue, many of the best looking girls did just that
> ...


What did you observe, who was having success in the clubs?


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jul 10, 2022)

childofGod said:


> I’m from north UK and I’ve been clubbing more than 200 times. Jacked guys are rare and girls seem to be repulsed by this type.


I disagree tbh
Especially if you have a good face

The most success I ever had was as a bloated gymcel with size

girls used to approach me out of nowhere and grope my arms and chest

like this size


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> he wasn't jacked like a bodybuilder, but he wasn't a DYEL. He was my height and I shit you not, I saw 2 girls dancing on him and feeling his arms - this was at uni


This does not mean shit, they felt his arms as hes ripped but did you see him leave with them or head to the toilets with them?


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 10, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> If you are at uni you need to be part of a society, something where there will be many women such as a sports society, rave society etc- obvs make it something you enjoy too
> 
> You will meet many girls that way through different party's etc, probs the best way
> If you look good it'll be easy work ngl


Having female friends is good too. They will introduce you to freinds and acquaintances. Bonus if the freind is hot because their freinds and acquaintances will be hot too. Plus social proof.


DoctorLooksmax said:


> Girls aren’t repulsed by jacked guys unless by jacked you mean literal bodybuilder


They treat them with disdain. Even in my experience I do better in a hoodie than a t shirt


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> In one venue I worked that had waitresses and other foid staff it felt like an outer body experience when girls with faces that I consider ideal began treating me with respect and asking how I was and offering to get a drink for me


Wasnt it because you worked in the same club?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

childofGod said:


> Having female friends is good too. They will introduce you to freinds and acquaintances. Bonus if the freind is hot because their freinds and acquaintances will be hot too. Plus social proof.
> 
> They treat them with distain. Even in my experience I do better in a hoodie than a t shirt


I have had a polar opposite experience - I also live in North UK


----------



## Johnnybegood (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> no wingman for face


You have one of the most coveted PSL traits which is a compact midface and almond eye shape. You just need to lose weight, you're fat. No offense


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> You have one of the most coveted PSL traits which is a compact midface and almond eye shape. You just need to lose weight, you're fat. No offense


did i message you my face? i don't remember tbh cause i delete pms after they're done


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

childofGod said:


> They treat them with distain. Even in my experience I do better in a hoodie than a t shirt


Its all about looking fit. Gymaxxers are cringe its usually rtt, over showing try hard personnality so i can understand it makes sense. Its just good imo for uggos who had 0
Niche, for rtt opens a niche even for subhumans.


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I also live in North UK


Dunno if you mean Northern England or Scotland my g


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> I disagree tbh
> Especially if you have a good face
> 
> The most success I ever had was as a bloated gymcel with size
> ...


You don’t have the rtt looks. Its usually guys with lots of tattos and some very flashy way of clothing. You basically look fit and proper looking. Which is good


----------



## Johnnybegood (Jul 10, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Yeah 100%, especially if the girl is drunk
> 
> I've never cold approached sober girls during the day though so idk about that


Anyone that thinks cold approach is harder than OLD never stepped foot outside of their basements. I lost my virginity in college with literally the first girl i cold approached at a college bar (not lying i just lucked out). She was a slim MTB. 

I'm not a chad, i just have a normal face and was very low inhib that night, even offered free palm readings to her friends lmfao


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Its all about looking fit. Gymaxxers are cringe its usually rtt, over showing try hard personnality so i can understand it makes sense. Its just good imo for uggos who had 0
> Niche, for rtt opens a niche even for subhumans.


It is because it has to look 'effortless' you achieve this with a good frame opening up the ability to flex physique rather than walking around in a tank top 24 / 7


----------



## Johnnybegood (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> did i message you my face? i don't remember tbh cause i delete pms after they're done


Yes you did


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> Dunno if you mean Northern England or Scotland my g


Northern England but girls being attracted to lean muscular men is universal - JFL if you actually believe this dad bod shit

Anywhere else on the internet this is common sense- only on this forum is whether gymcelling gives you an SMV boost even debated


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> It is because it has to look 'effortless' you achieve this with a good frame opening up the ability to flex physique rather than walking around in a tank top 24 / 7


Yes they usually wear tanktop, beard, overly tanned, and tattoed to death


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> Yes you did


yeah im bloated asf skinny fat. probs take me 2 months to lean down but I'm slowly getting there


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Northern England but girls being attracted to lean muscular men is universal - JFL if you actually believe this dad bod shit


Tiktok / pretty boy pheno disproves dad bod, skinny mogs being fat but being muscular is still a benefit and ideal.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> This does not mean shit, they felt his arms as hes ripped but did you see him leave with them or head to the toilets with them?


they were willing to fuck, but he said no. He had a gf


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> they were willing to fuck, but he said no. He had a gf


----------



## 6ft4 (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Wasnt it because you worked in the same club?


Some foid staff went out of their way to speak to me while some never acknowledged me
There was one girl with what I consider a 99th percentile face who spoke to me every time she seen me 
The point I'm making is that a girl like that never treated me as a human before, partially because of lack of exposure to attractive girls who seen me multiple times per week. 
I worked in a shop with 7 sub4 foids in the deli and none of them made any effort to speak to me in the same manner

All that matters is exposure to attractive girls, preferably over an extended period of time


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Some foid staff went out of their way to speak to me while some never acknowledged me
> There was one girl with what I consider a 99th percentile face who spoke to me every time she seen me
> The point I'm making is that a girl like that never treated me as a human before, partially because of lack of exposure to attractive girls who seen me multiple times per week.
> I worked in a shop with 7 sub4 foids in the deli and none of them made any effort to speak to me in the same manner
> ...


I absolutely totally agree. Issue is how


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Some foid staff went out of their way to speak to me while some never acknowledged me
> There was one girl with what I consider a 99th percentile face who spoke to me every time she seen me
> The point I'm making is that a girl like that never treated me as a human before, partially because of lack of exposure to attractive girls who seen me multiple times per week.
> I worked in a shop with 7 sub4 foids in the deli and none of them made any effort to speak to me in the same manner
> ...


Legit this sounds like irl subliminals jfl


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> I absolutely totally agree. Issue is how


Horse races


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> Legit this sounds like irl subliminals jfl


go to sleep bro it's 12:30am


----------



## Moggie (Jul 10, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> go to sleep bro it's 12:30am


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 10, 2022)

Moggie said:


> Legit this sounds like irl subliminals jfl








Mere-exposure effect - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted member 19445 (Jul 10, 2022)

You could get a job where you have an excuse to talk to girls. Nightclub promoter or personal trainer even retail work or working in a local shop and talking to people outside while you smoke. Even bouncer as aforementioned. You’re exposed to more women. 

Then just talk to girls and flirt and if they seem reciprocative you can get details and set up dates. 

This way it’s not overt and they won’t reject you on the spot and you can personality max


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

childofGod said:


> You could get a job where you have an excuse to talk to girls. Nightclub promoter or personal trainer even retail work or working in a local shop and talking to people outside while you smoke. Even bouncer as aforementioned. You’re exposed to more women.
> 
> Then just talk to girls and flirt and if they seem reciprocative you can get details and set up dates.
> 
> This way it’s not overt and they won’t reject you on the spot and you can personality max


I already have a career tho- as an officecel


----------



## Curry Suicide (Jul 10, 2022)

foids only want chad


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 10, 2022)

Curry Suicide said:


> foids only want chad


Go outside and there are no chads- Yet every normie has a gf?


----------



## Curry Suicide (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Go outside and there are no chads- Yet every normie has a gf?


*foids only want chad* but chad wont commit so the girls get a normie bf they dont love. The normies are getting cucked and treated like shit and the foid is cheating on them witch chad


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 10, 2022)

NuclearBrainReturns said:


> Yeah its ridiculous to suggest people act the same in tesco as they would in a nightclub.
> 
> Even men act differently. Men are a lot more loose and relaxed and chilled out in a club because that is what that specific environment asks of you. In a store, men are running around daft trying to buy food and arent paying any attention to women.
> 
> ...


Women have brutally rejected so many men, so alotta men stopped approaching.

Thoughts?


----------



## wristcel (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I meant to say this IS my experience btw
> 
> Hmmm yeah I was actually considering kebab shop game recently - the only person I ever met on this forum who reports good success cold approaching in the Uk as a normie is @wristcel - he must have some hidden secrets were al missing.
> 
> Or maybe it’s an environment thing I think clubs are the worst, bars and pubs are probably more fruitful


I would NOT say i have 'good success', tbh lol. I wish!

I have banged a good handful of girls who are out of my league (posted so of their pics in my threads) although don't forget that i'm still getting rejected for fun out there by these girls! I played extreme numbers game for quite a few years when i was heavy on the PUA stuff. And often rejected by girls who aren't even very hot. Last night I approached a 5 who was part of a hen night out thinking she'd at least be in a fun social mood, and she just basically stuck her palm in my face and told me 'not interested' or something and looked at me like i was on fire and backed off after i said 'hi'! lol. Killed my vibe for the next hour!

Part of UK matters. Up north you can expect way better reactions.

I'm a little outside of London and would honestly say i'm playing on extreme hard mode. Girls are rude as fuck and just unapproachable in general here. Although there's a tonne of what i consider hot girls in my particular town (again, posted loads of their pics) which is actually frustrating

In terms of location, bars and pubs are definitely a better bet than actual clubs and stuff i'd say

I personally don't think i've had any pulls playing the kebab house route lol. Have definitely tried though! Only one i can think of is i approached a girl outside the kebab place and ended up getting her number and she sent me nudes, but she had a fiance and nothing ended up happening.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 10, 2022)

If everytime i left my basement i would meet JBs on the street i would definitely not be on here 

But i live in a small village so i am locationcel


----------



## Afrikancel (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If you’re barely ever to exposed to girls to meet irl what’s the chances of finding a girl to date? Maybe this our problem rather than looks


Exposure pill is underrated


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 10, 2022)

wristcel said:


> Only one i can think of is i approached a girl outside the kebab place and ended up getting her number and she sent me nudes, but she had a fiance and nothing ended up happening.


Lol at females


----------



## wristcel (Jul 10, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> If everytime i left my basement i would meet JBs on the street i would definitely not be on here
> 
> But i live in a small village so i am locationcel


i see fairly attractive girls everytime i leave the house (at least to my tastes) and it's just frustrating lol


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 10, 2022)

wristcel said:


> i see fairly attractive girls everytime i leave the house (at least to my tastes) and it's just frustrating lol


Where do you live? In a big 1M+ City?


----------



## wristcel (Jul 10, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Where do you live? In a big 1M+ City?


100,000 UK town lol.
There just seems to be cute girls everywhere here. Which sounds great, but it's just frustrating tbh.
Something in the water!


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Hostel is probably the most optimal environment in the world for a normie-ish guy to meet girls and slay.
> 
> Tbf the only tricky part is finding an actual place to bang maybe a bit awkward but I regularly got with girls I met in the hostels when we all went out as a group. I even had a 3way make out with two girls from my hostel in split- no way on earth would a normie like me get that from random cold approach


U go to hostels in your city and larp as tourist?


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> UK dating isn't even like how americans do it. Most people are only dating 1 person at a time, they know from work or social circle and have a BS talking stage, then eventually end up fucking and a relationship is just built off there. If you see ugly guy with hot girl, it's from work or social circle, not the club.


Interesting, every good looking + NT person here in America is talking to and possibly fucking a dozen people.

Good looking , non-sociable young ppl are usually in relationships. 

NT but ugly people are friendzoned or oofy doofies

Non NT ugly are truecels.


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 10, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> When I worked as a bouncer I would often be exposed to hundreds of women per night
> I would take it as a win if one approached and complimented me but when you look at the overall percentage of girls that were willing to approach it's still miniscule
> In one venue I worked that had waitresses and other foid staff it felt like an outer body experience when girls with faces that I consider ideal began treating me with respect and asking how I was and offering to get a drink for me
> There is no other circumstance where girls like that would acknowledge my existence, yet in this venue, many of the best looking girls did just that
> ...


That's a social status pill for your ass

Status is often context dependent.


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 10, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Go outside and there are no chads- Yet every normie has a gf?


The normies w/out Gfs fade into obscurity after high school


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 10, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> In a club face matters little. It's about being tall and jacked


Not jacked. Just be a beanpole. Very tall lanklets (6'5+), just stand in the middle of the dance floor not doing anything and wait for girls' to approach them. Assuming they have a normie FACE, girls' will approach them eventually. 

They also get really pushy and shovy just because they are a lanky pos.


----------



## ascension (Jul 11, 2022)

NuclearBrainReturns said:


> A lot of girls are very lonely


----------



## Britmaxxer (Jul 11, 2022)

this is why I am going to join my universities commie society. fuck it.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

wristcel said:


> 100,000 UK town lol.
> There just seems to be cute girls everywhere here. Which sounds great, but it's just frustrating tbh.
> Something in the water!


You claim to be ugly so how do you feel about leaving the house or just looking in the mirror when you are getting ready? Don't you get depressed looking at your face.


----------



## Ken (Jul 17, 2022)

Yes. Exposure is required to get HQNP's that arent on dating apps. These females are the only ones that matter. The only way to get one is to work with one or have a class with one. The older you get the harder it is.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If you’re barely ever to exposed to girls to meet irl what’s the chances of finding a girl to date? Maybe this our problem rather than looks


Yh. If I had nice exposure id probably find smth nice but idk bro its hard.


----------



## wristcel (Jul 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You claim to be ugly so how do you feel about leaving the house or just looking in the mirror when you are getting ready? Don't you get depressed looking at your face.


Mildly depressed. I'm not a gargoyle, but i'm also not 'good looking'. 
I know I have like a 1 in a thousand shot of banging a girl like the ones i posted above, but i've done it before. Live in hope!


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

wristcel said:


> Mildly depressed. I'm not a gargoyle, but i'm also not 'good looking'.
> I know I have like a 1 in a thousand shot of banging a girl like the ones i posted above, but i've done it before. Live in hope!


What about when you go to a club and see chads? Does that make you feel bad? Seeing tall gl white guys makes me depressed tbh. It's one of the reasons I avoid going out


----------



## wristcel (Jul 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> What about when you go to a club and see chads? Does that make you feel bad? Seeing tall gl white guys makes me depressed tbh. It's one of the reasons I avoid going out


i feel that i rarely see chads, tbh.
Although i see a SHIT tonne of girls who i think are hot af which is always frustrating.
I saw an unbelievable blonde teen last night who I couldn't stop thinking about lol

and then about 30 or so of these types of girls who might not be much by looksmax standards, but i think they're cute. In fact, i'm pretty sure i actually saw the girl from pic 8 in the pink dress last night


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jul 17, 2022)

the BULL said:


> it's cope. i can call girls from my window and they're down to come at my house.


This is the guy who had one tinder date in his entire life


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jul 17, 2022)

wristcel said:


> i feel that i rarely see chads, tbh.
> Although i see a SHIT tonne of girls who i think are hot af which is always frustrating.
> I saw an unbelievable blonde teen last night who I couldn't stop thinking about lol
> 
> and then about 30 or so of these types of girls who might not be much by looksmax standards, but i think they're cute. In fact, i'm pretty sure i actually saw the girl from pic 8 in the pink dress last night



You either have the phenotype that these girls like, or you don't. Unfortunately I don't. Never had a single shred of interest from girls like this in my life and it annoys me so fucking much. They want low-class typical brit pheno


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jul 17, 2022)

Also this thread is legit. For average guys to get a truly hot girl, you really need to be around them frequently over the longer term so that they can warm to you over time (mere exposure effect). This is why these environments are the best:

- High school 
- Uni
- Work

V.S. the worst for anyone sub7 = 

- Cold approach
- Tinder


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If you’re barely ever to exposed to girls to meet irl what’s the chances of finding a girl to date? Maybe this our problem rather than looks


I would say both a combination of low exposure to women social circles and lack of looks height pheno


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 17, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> Also this thread is legit. For average guys to get a truly hot girl, you really need to be around them frequently over the longer term so that they can warm to you over time (mere exposure effect). This is why these environments are the best:
> 
> - High school
> - Uni
> ...


But when you’ve finished uni and don’t have a workplace full of women cold approaching or OLD are basically your only options


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> But when you’ve finished uni and don’t have a workplace full of women cold approaching or OLD are basically your only options


Yep, basically. That's why once you reach 23/24 and you're out of those environments it's very fucking hard. 

But the userbase of this forum is majority teens / early 20s so they are still able to take advantage of those.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 17, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> Yep, basically. That's why once you reach 23/24 and you're out of those environments it's very fucking hard.
> 
> But the userbase of this forum is majority teens / early 20s so they are still able to take advantage of those.


My whole life I never really got to take advantage of these environments only for 1 year

Incel throughout school years, gf first year of uni, 2nd year of uni I was single had 2 slays, 3rd year covid hit which was RIP social circle and goingout

It never began for me


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 17, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Keep fabricating tales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t believe that ogre at all lol


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 17, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Clubs and bars no one even talks to each other, it's just people huddled in circles with their friends and even if you do approach like any social person would, people can be so rude and act as if you're the weird one


it's the same in Eastern Europe

and I think it's the same almost everywhere


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 17, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> If you are at uni you need to be part of a society, something where there will be many women such as a sports society, rave society etc- obvs make it something you enjoy too


there is no such things - all of these "social groups" are full of boomers (or men)
be it language learning, or sports, or literally anything you can fucking think of

unless, of course, its a club on campus, or for students 
buts I count that as UNI


----------



## .... (Jul 17, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> are you a fellow UKcel too? I just finished uni, and no woman has ever approached me during the day. Only at house parties and clubs have I been approached.


Can tell you are not from London. Girls are less reserved and more low inhibition in London and will approach during the day if you are good looking. Just walk through a high street in London


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 17, 2022)

.... said:


> Can tell you are not from London. Girls are less reserved and more low inhibition in London and will approach during the day if you are good looking. Just walk through a high street in London


Yeah I'm not from london lol


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 17, 2022)

.... said:


> Can tell you are not from London. Girls are less reserved and more low inhibition in London and will approach during the day if you are good looking. Just walk through a high street in London


This is absolute bollocks

If anyting it’s the opposite- Londoners have a reputation throughout the country for being more reserved, busy and ruder- whole people say northerners are more friendly

I think it’s pretty unlikely you’ll get cold appaorached on the streets anywhere but it’s more Likely to happen outside of london if anything


----------



## .... (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> This is absolute bollocks
> 
> If anyting it’s the opposite- Londoners have a reputation throughout the country for being more reserved, busy and ruder- whole people say northerners are more friendly
> 
> I think it’s pretty unlikely you’ll get cold appaorached on the streets anywhere but it’s more Likely to happen outside of london if anything


Central London. I would have to agree. You really have to stand out to be approached in central because you are competing with 6ft 4, blue-eyed, blonde chads.

But like go to the outskirts. Places where you are more likely to get stabbed in, a big difference


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 17, 2022)

.... said:


> Central London. I would have to agree. You really have to stand out to be approached in central because you are competing with 6ft 4, blue-eyed, blonde chads.
> 
> But like go to the outskirts. Places where you are more likely to get stabbed in, a big difference


Those places are full of blacks or obese white single mothers who the fuck wants to go there to run game ?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 17, 2022)

exposure is easy in college


----------



## .... (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Those places are full of blacks or obese white single mothers who the fuck wants to go there to run game ?


You've never been London have you?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 17, 2022)

.... said:


> You've never been London have you?


Lived there most of my life .

Try agin


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

wristcel said:


> i feel that i rarely see chads, tbh.
> Although i see a SHIT tonne of girls who i think are hot af which is always frustrating.
> I saw an unbelievable blonde teen last night who I couldn't stop thinking about lol
> 
> and then about 30 or so of these types of girls who might not be much by looksmax standards, but i think they're cute. In fact, i'm pretty sure i actually saw the girl from pic 8 in the pink dress last night


JFL. And you claim to have slayed girls like this and claim to be ugly. These girls are not pretty cute lol. These are top 1% stacies. I'd expect them to not have casual sex with a dude unless he was Maher level in LMS.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

.... said:


> Central London. I would have to agree. You really have to stand out to be approached in central because you are competing with 6ft 4, blue-eyed, blonde chads.
> 
> But like go to the outskirts. Places where you are more likely to get stabbed in, a big difference


But I have never seen any guys get approached, even the above avg looking ones. I live in a london suburb btw.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Those places are full of blacks or obese white single mothers who the fuck wants to go there to run game ?


There are young slim eastern european JBs. But I guess they are chad only though.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

.... said:


> Central London. I would have to agree. You really have to stand out to be approached in central because you are competing with 6ft 4, blue-eyed, blonde chads.
> 
> But like go to the outskirts. Places where you are more likely to get stabbed in, a big difference


Yeah. In central london, even a dude like cavill would be invisible.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> JFL. And you claim to have slayed girls like this and claim to be ugly. These girls are not pretty cute lol. These are top 1% stacies. I'd expect them to not have casual sex with a dude unless he was Maher level in LMS.


He’s done a lot of approaches and has an ego willing to withstand rejection


----------



## .... (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Lived there most of my life .
> 
> Try agin


Most areas in London have a rich part and a poor part.

Croydon, for example, is said to be one of the worst areas to live in. However, it houses two of the best private schools in the country. (Trinity and Whitgift). There are parts in Croydon for council flat motherfuckers and for rich motherfuckers.

So it's clown to say everwhere besides Central London is just full of low quality girls


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 17, 2022)

.... said:


> Most areas in London have a rich part and a poor part.
> 
> Croydon, for example, is said to be one of the worst areas to live in. However, it houses two of the best private schools in the country. (Trinity and Whitgift). There are areas in Croydon for council flat motherfuckers and for rich motherfuckers.
> 
> So it's clown to say everwhere besides Central London is just full of low quality girls


When did I say that?

You said places you are likely t get stabbed 

I replied saying such places are full of blacks and ugly white obese women

Of course if you go to a nice area they’ll be more attractive women


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> He’s done a lot of approaches and has an ego willing to withstand rejection


Yes. But it is not just about getting rejected but the sheer amount of effort he'd have to put in. Like approaching 500+ attractive girls to get laid with one. And many of them probably rejected him brutally calling him repulsive to his face, giving disgusted looks. He could have also gotten me'too'd and lost his job or something if a girl was really insulted by him approaching her.


----------



## wristcel (Jul 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> JFL. And you claim to have slayed girls like this and claim to be ugly. These girls are not pretty cute lol. These are top 1% stacies. I'd expect them to not have casual sex with a dude unless he was Maher level in LMS.



Most on the forum said that them girls weren't that hot, tbh.
Although i personally think they're all smoking hot - and i see a tonne of them everytime i leave the house. My town seems to be absolutely full of these girls!

I don't think ive slayed girls quite as hot as them. The last hot girl I banged someone on here said she WAS hotter than that hot girl i keep posting (who is pics 5 and 6) but i don't think so

He's not mahers level (although he's deffo better looking than me) And he was banging her







And this dudes a bit of a rat looking guy?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Yes. But it is not just about getting rejected but the sheer amount of effort he'd have to put in. Like approaching 500+ attractive girls to get laid with one. And many of them probably rejected him brutally calling him repulsive to his face, giving disgusted looks. He could have also gotten me'too'd and lost his job or something if a girl was really insulted by him approaching her.


I don’t think he’s ugly I think he’s more like a MTN


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 17, 2022)

wristcel said:


> Most on the forum said that them girls weren't that hot, tbh.
> Although i personally think they're all smoking hot - and i see a tonne of them everytime i leave the house. My town seems to be absolutely full of these girls!
> 
> I don't think ive slayed girls quite as hot as them. The last hot girl I banged someone on here said she WAS hotter than that hot girl i keep posting (who is pics 5 and 6) but i don't think so
> ...


I think JBs like this are higher appeal than like psl god type girls like Lima etc


----------



## wristcel (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I think JBs like this are higher appeal than like psl god type girls like Lima etc


the girl i saw last night was just unbelievable.
Just enjoying drinks at 7pm in a smelly wetherspoons with a few other girls and a few normies - one of who was probably fucking her


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I don’t think he’s ugly I think he’s more like a MTN


Have you seen him? From what I have seen/heard of him, he is below average. He is 5'8", overweight, recessed jaw, big nose, acne scars, receding hairline (before his HT), old. I mean. If what he is saying about himself is true, he can't be a MTN lol. But idk. He could just have BDD.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jul 17, 2022)

childofGod said:


> Cold approach is brutal especially if lacking in confidence department. Plus you’re basically begging for the pussy and setting your status very low.
> 
> 
> Just go about life and when a women gives you signs approach them. Your timing and the situation has to be good too. Also don’t be direct and ask her out straight away or whatever. Make some small talk about something to do with the situation and go from there. Even asking for directions on the street or something is okay.


It doesn't work because the females know you only want them for sex.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

wristcel said:


> Most on the forum said that them girls weren't that hot, tbh.
> Although i personally think they're all smoking hot - and i see a tonne of them everytime i leave the house. My town seems to be absolutely full of these girls!
> 
> I don't think ive slayed girls quite as hot as them. The last hot girl I banged someone on here said she WAS hotter than that hot girl i keep posting (who is pics 5 and 6) but i don't think so
> ...


They are both white normies lol. Maybe, top is like LTN at worst. These are not ugly guys.

Btw screw what users on here think. Some of them even think Lima is ugly. They are coping standardcels.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

wristcel said:


> the girl i saw last night was just unbelievable.
> Just enjoying drinks at 7pm in a smelly wetherspoons with a few other girls and a few normies - one of who was probably fucking her


Do normies chastize you for wanting to bang hot young girls even though you are presumably unattractive yourself? 

Btw your description of yourself and your experiences don't add up. I mean are you even sure you are 5'8"? That your jaws are fucked or nose is too big? Are you sure these flaws are not all in your head and you are in fact above average?


----------



## wristcel (Jul 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Do normies chastize you for wanting to bang hot young girls even though you are presumably unattractive yourself?
> 
> Btw your description of yourself and your experiences don't add up. I mean are you even sure you are 5'8"? That your jaws are fucked or nose is too big? Are you sure these flaws are not all in your head and you are in fact above average?


not really. On the rare occasion i banged a girl way out of my league and way way too young for me (like the 17/18 year old i posted in my thread) it was more a mixture of disbelief, praise and some gentle ribbing like 'how in the fuck did YOU get THAT?!' kind of thing lol

My flaws are all real. Like, my nose is a bit too big but it's not ridiculous. My jaws are shit, but the ortho said i was 'bordeline' and as such didn't qualify for free nhs surgery. I am 5'8'' although wear lifts. I am a million years old, although last night the barmen asked me for i.d and said he was certain i was under 25! lmao. (i guess it's a mixture of a weak chin and completely inability to grow facial hair that makes me look a bit younger. Had my test levels checked though and they were decent)

But despite the flaws there's presumably something about my overall face that appeals to 'some' cute girls. I don't know what it is though which is why i made that thread about surgery and whether it was worth the risk and whether i risked losing whatever the thing is that presumably makes me appeal to at least some hot girls


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

wristcel said:


> not really. On the rare occasion i banged a girl way out of my league and way way too young for me (like the 17/18 year old i posted in my thread) it was more a mixture of disbelief, praise and some gentle ribbing like 'how in the fuck did YOU get THAT?!' kind of thing lol
> 
> My flaws are all real. Like, my nose is a bit too big but it's not ridiculous. My jaws are shit, but the ortho said i was 'bordeline' and as such didn't qualify for free nhs surgery. I am 5'8'' although wear lifts. I am a million years old, although last night the barmen asked me for i.d and said he was certain i was under 25! lmao. (i guess it's a mixture of a weak chin and completely inability to grow facial hair that makes me look a bit younger. Had my test levels checked though and they were decent)
> 
> But despite the flaws there's presumably something about my overall face that appeals to 'some' cute girls. I don't know what it is though which is why i made that thread about surgery and whether it was worth the risk and whether i risked losing whatever the thing is that presumably makes me appeal to at least some hot girls


You probably look mid twenties and maybe you have undermeasured yourself. It's possible you are a 5'10" HTN who frauds to 6 feet. Your real life experiences are def not like that of an ugly guy lol.

Btw do women or even men call you ugly? Not necessarily to your face but behind your back?


----------



## wristcel (Jul 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You probably look mid twenties and maybe you have undermeasured yourself. It's possible you are a 5'10" HTN who frauds to 6 feet. Your real life experiences are def not like that of an ugly guy lol.
> 
> Btw do women or even men call you ugly? Not necessarily to your face but behind your back?


I'm not 5'10''. 5'8'' max.
How would i know if they call me ugly behind my back? I've had the kind of rejections from girls that would imply they think i'm ugly though! thousands of them! haha
But like i say, i'm not saying i'm hideous. I'm just not 'good looking'. I have good looking friends. The shit they experience and how hookups happen is very different to my own in terms of effort, reception and regularity!

in regards to surgery this is the sort of thing i worry about. Like, the guy had the worst jaw you get. But for some reason i can still imagine his 'before' appealing to some girls! He gives off some rapper vibe or some shit. Whereas surgery turned him into mark zukerberg and seemed to kill his 'appeal' That's what i think it going on with me haha. I'd likely ascend with jaw surgery, but there's the risk of taking away whatever it is that has given me at least some success


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You probably look mid twenties and maybe you have undermeasured yourself. It's possible you are a 5'10" HTN who frauds to 6 feet. Your real life experiences are def not like that of an ugly guy lol.
> 
> Btw do women or even men call you ugly? Not necessarily to your face but behind your back?


I think to get openly called ugly irl you have to look really bad - like bottom 1-2% 

A regular LTN won’t get called ugly irl


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I think to get openly called ugly irl you have to look really bad - like bottom 1-2%
> 
> A regular LTN won’t get called ugly irl


It will in primary school, middle school and high school. Regular bottom 30% LTN is enough to get called ugly regularly. After high school it becomes rare.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

wristcel said:


> I'm not 5'10''. 5'8'' max.
> How would i know if they call me ugly behind my back? I've had the kind of rejections from girls that would imply they think i'm ugly though! thousands of them! haha
> But like i say, i'm not saying i'm hideous. I'm just not 'good looking'. I have good looking friends. The shit they experience and how hookups happen is very different to my own in terms of effort, reception and regularity!
> 
> ...


Surgery doesn't always make people look better. But there is no way women would prefer him as he was on the left. He looks deformed. Right is still low sex appeal LTN I guess but he is no longer hideous like before.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 17, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> It will in primary school, middle school and high school. Regular bottom 30% LTN is enough to get called ugly regularly. After high school it becomes rare.


I can't honestly remember the last time I got called ugly tbh. It has to be like over 6 years ago. IDK. Getting called ugly is rare in general.

Even other things like getting disgusted looks etc just doesn't happen frequently. But IDK.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jul 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I can't honestly remember the last time I got called ugly tbh. It has to be like over 6 years ago. IDK. Getting called ugly is rare in general.
> 
> Even other things like getting disgusted looks etc just doesn't happen frequently. But IDK.


Can't relate, perhaps it's more brutal in the netherlands.


----------



## CsCurry (Jul 17, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> If you’re barely ever to exposed to girls to meet irl what’s the chances of finding a girl to date? Maybe this our problem rather than looks


It’s more status imo.

You need to have good pictures. Once I linked my Insta with athletics it was much easier to fuck off of tinder


----------

